# Solutions for noisy ceiling when wind blows



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Drywall


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

And proper insulation and venting. No wonder this builder is bankrupt. He took the "cheap" way out.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No one here can see what your seeing without a picture.
Never once seen dropped in panels used in a vaulted ceiling.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Gymschu said:


> Drywall


+2 for drywall. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Photos would help but I agree on drywall.


----------

